# Getting into a 4 year university after being out of high school a few years?



## Keikei (Mar 16, 2004)

I almost went to VCU after my senior year. All my friends were going there. I got accepted. At the last minute my dad talked me into staying at home and going to community college because he didn't think I could handle being away and was afraid for me to be in the city. Community college where I went bombed. It was this little school out in the country, boring as hell. None of my friends were there. I did fairly well in the classes, but then the home life got so bad I just ended up having to drop my classes, getting a little series of jobs, and moving from place to place. I have like 10k saved that was to pay for college and I want to go there. I realize it was a huge mistake not to go to the university with everybody else. But I don't know if they'll let me in now that I've been out of high school for 3 (long miserable) years. Does anyone know how this works? Like, do they automatically find out your community college records? Or can you just not send them those? I'm asking anyone who has experience with this, what I have just described. Do you think I have any chance of getting into this school? It's one of the easier schools to get into by comparison. I just have no idea how this works. I mean I was accepted when I applied the first time, but that was while I was still a senior in high school. And it's been approximately 3 years now. Would someone please let me know what they did and if they were successful if they were in a similar situation?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think its as complicated as you may think-I think you should contact them to get more info about their requirements cuz if u've been to college, they'll want ur most recent transcript records which'd be your college ones, because that's the most recent proof of how you do in school. But some schools also want to see your high school transcripts too, so it comes down to the school's requiremnts. You have to do what the school wants so they can see if ur a good match or whatevr for the school. You should just go to the college website under admission requiremnts or whatever and see. 

You said you had to drop classes not that you did badly in college so if you did well in school and you were accepted before, I don't see why they would reject you if you qualify for their requiremnts. 

And also, yeah you've been out of high school for 3 years but so have a lot of other people that go to community college and then transfer to a university so you're not as differnt as you may think. And if you don't want to retake some of your gen ed classes etc, then it's definitly a wise decision to show them ur college transcripts since u will most likely have to anyway.


----------

